# Help required to fill the IMM1294E Study Visa form for Canada



## varun1212 (May 29, 2018)

I am applying for a Study permit for Canada after getting admission in Humber College. In the form 'imm1249e - Application For Study Permit Made outside of Canada', 'Details of Intended Study in Canada' section and the question on cost of tuition and room and board, am I supposed to quote the cost of the WHOLE program (3 years) or just the cost for the first year? My offer letter quotes an estimated range for the tuition cost of only the first academic year. 

For the question Funds available for my stay is the cost of tuition+room and board+other expenses for one year or the duration of the whole program?

I am confused as some people on other forums state that you need to fill in details for 1 year and some state that you need to fill for the entire duration of the course. So please help me out to fill the form correctly and proceed forward with my application

Thanks in advance


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I would contact the international student's office at Humber college. I guess they have experience with this. ;-)


----------

